# [WIFI] broadcom 43225 : lenteur/instabilité flux (en cours)

## davidvs

Salut à tous,

J'arrive depuis peu dans le monde gentoo par la porte Calculate Linux.

J'avoue être conquis.

Cependant,   :Rolling Eyes:  , je suis en butte avec un pb que je n'arrive pas à résoudre (2 semaines que je tourne le pb dans tous les sense) : ma connexion wifi est très instable : soit le flux internet s'arrête, soit celui-ci est très lent. Je parle de flux car le wifi ne tombe pas : la connexion est toujours active mais plus rien.

Si je transferts des gros fichier vers mon NAS, j'ai un flux phénoménal (genre 22mo/s) puis le transfert se bloqu

Ce que j'ai tenté de faire :

- remplacer networkmanager par wicd => rien

- pb ipv6 ? je décommente 

```
alias net-pf-10 off
```

 et ajoute au-dessous 

```
alias IPv6 off
```

 dans /etc/modprob./aliases.conf => rien ;

          dans /etc/conf.d/net, je mets la ligne 

```
enable_ipv6...
```

 sur "false" => rien

          je crée un script /etc/modprob.d/disable-ipv6 avec

```
 options ipv6 disable=1
```

 => rien

- j'ai vérifié le firmware : b43 : ça semble tout

Je précise que j'ai en dual une magéia avec networkmanager et aucun souci : flux, connexion NAS...

J'avoue ne plus avoir d'idée ; je me tourne vers vous, "vous êtes mon dernier espoir (...)" (Princesse Leia   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

Sur la distro qui fonctionne nickel, récupère les versions des drivers/noyau et firmware, et vérifie s'il y a des options passées au chargement du driver/module. Muni de ces infos, faire la comparaison avec ce qui est dispo sous gentoo.

----------

## guilc

J'ai eu ça chez moi il fut un temps (2010, 2011), avec des kernel un peu plus anciens. Cela venait du driver utilisé par wpa_cupplicant (option "-D").

À l'époque, c'était les débuts de la couche unifiée "nl80211" (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/nl80211), et dans wpa_supplicant, ça coincait un peu comme ça : au début ça marche, puis d'un coup, paf ça bloque.

Pour contourner le problème, il fallait utiliser le driver "wext".

Peut-être une piste à vérifier ?

Sinon, oui, la piste suggérer par El_Goretto est aussi à suivre. Un problème de version de firmware (b43-firmware), ou driver différent (sensé être dans le kernel depuis le 2.6.37 d'après ce que je lis là : http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43) ? 

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## davidvs

ok ; merci ; je regarde ça et vous tiens au courant

Cordialement

----------

## Usermind42

Against who?! I like ur name dude! =]

Change de matos, pour du free par exemple...

Peace.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> Change de matos, pour du free par exemple...

 

MMMmmm.

A l'avenir, essaie d'éviter ce genre d'intervention qui n'apporte rien, et sont à ranger à côté de celles du genre "beh utilise pas ce soft mais plutôt celui que j'utilise moi". Ça ne fait pas avancer la personne qui demande de l'aide, ni la connaissance des gens sur ce forum.

Ici, on a la chance d'avoir des gens qui savent plein de choses (j'ai un petit autel "guilc" caché au fond de mon placard à balais, sur lequel je viens me recueillir tous les vendredi 13 de pleine lune quand le vent vient du Nord) et partagent. Et c'est tout bête, mais c'est en cherchant à comprendre pourquoi "ça ne marche pas" qu'on en sait un peu plus tous les jours.

----------

## davidvs

... d'autant que mon pseudo est d'inspiration latine !!! le "U" n'existe pas en latin, il n'y a que des "V" ! Ah !!! culture, culture...   :Wink: 

Bon, comme je disais plus haut, je vous tiens au courant pour vos conseils

cordialement

----------

## Usermind42

@El goreto : C'était juste un conseil de libération , contre les mauvais blob!

@DavidUs : Good luck

Et pardon pour le dérangement! =]

----------

## xaviermiller

Hey Usermind42,

Ici, c'est pas forum.gnu.org, certains vouent un culte à Saint Ignucius, mais d'autres "font avec" le matériel qu'ils ont  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je n'ai pas vu de #lspci -v (ou -n) ni les logs du dmesg pour confirmer mais je rajoute un complément si jamais tu es passé à côté dans tes recherches : Il semble que ce chipset est supporté par 3 drivers (b43 et legacy ; broadcom-sta (5.100.82.1XX) et brcmsmac (pcie/axi).

Et si je suis la news sur phoronix je pencherais vers brcmsmac... à tester peut-être   :Wink: 

Edit: Et le wiki b43 ne donne que wl en support... magnifique pour s'y retrouver   :Rolling Eyes: 

M'enfin, un autre thread semble encore conforter brcmsmac. Faudrait essayer sinon voir ce que charge Mint sinon

----------

## davidvs

Bon ; après tous ces conseils, je tire un premier bilan : il ne s'agit visiblement pas d'un pb de firmware, ni de noyau (2 noyaux recompilés)

Je me tourne vers un pb NFS car ma connexion sature aussitôt que je transferts des fichiers vers mon NAS et fait tomber mon wifi à chaque fois.

Je vais donc chercher du côté des options nfs à intégrer dans fstab.

Merci à vous

cordialement

----------

## Usermind42

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hey Usermind42,
> 
> Ici, c'est pas forum.gnu.org, certains vouent un culte à Saint Ignucius, mais d'autres "font avec" le matériel qu'ils ont 

 

Bonne année a tous =]

Pour le culte de saint Ignucius, il faut sensibiliser les gens!

Sans le mouvement GNU pas de Gentoo, de Linux(OS)[composé d'un userland GNU(outils du shell) et d'un noyau(gestion matériel) sous license de la fondation GNU pour faire valoir ces droits].

Faut pas oublier! (et encore moins le cacher pour rentabiliser le travail colossal que ses gens ont fournis gratuitement! sans abonnement ou autre "hameçon" des temps modernes!).

J'espère ne pas être allé trop loin...

Pour le matos, fallait prendre de l'Atheros, il y a ath5k et ath9k comme driver libre... il en existe d'autre surement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui oui, c'est bien gentil, mais ici, on essaie d'aider les gens avec le matériel qu'ils ont, et pas avec des "tu aurais du prendre du matériel compatible avec les barbus"  :Wink: 

----------

